# Russia`s gold



## Raven174 (Dec 24, 2011)

Hello from Russia! :wink: 
I am the owner of a golden colt Don breed-Topaz. This Dying breed, in spite of its beauty and great talent. The solution is to buy the Don horse, came to me after the event when I stole a former horse. He was a cross a Orlov Trotter. He was a beautiful, high horse. Decided to write on this forum because very interested in equestrian life elsewhere. Personally I'm study in the Academy of Veterinary in Troitsk, and after this session, translating to Ufa. Another very interesting system of Cavalry veterinary medicine in America, and the opportunity to go back to the practice in which a good clinic. I apologize in advance for any or grammatical errors.
Little Topaz 

I with Topaz in this winter

Autumn


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Welcome! What a beauty!


----------



## Raven174 (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks!
A few more photos of the baby. True, he still thin here ((



This is my Voron (Raven). Very long for him ((((I'll never forgive the people who stole him


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear you had your horse stolen.

Your new boy is very handsome and will grow up to make a lovely horse I'm sure 

OH! And welcome to the forum!!


----------

